# R.I.P my baby died after 3 years he grew to 5.5 inches



## chrisandmarie (Aug 27, 2008)

my baby died after 3 long years we had him since he was under an inch long ,he was ace big ill never have one the same who gave me so much joy RIP baby


----------



## chrisandmarie (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

oh my that is a nice pleco, what kind is it? L what? L14 or L40


----------



## candicelee (Apr 9, 2009)

Awww.....Sorry to hear about you pleco. He had such a cute little underbelly.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your fish.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

what a shame,he was a real stunner,beautiful belly markings.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (May 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. he was a beautiful Gibbiceps.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss, he was a really beautiful looking fish.


----------

